# Cute small ID tags



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm bored, it's too cold to go outside so I'm shopping....found these on etsy. 
I have a hard time finding cute small ID tags. These are custom made, only 
$9.00!! 3/4". The site is the Madstampers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are adorable! Great price too. I LOVE Etsy. Too much. ha.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They are nice


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love etsy too!! I can get lost on there. Those tags are beautiful! Great find. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL- I have those tags. I love them, I think i Posted about them when we got them. These are the ones on the buddy belts-










Then Nova has a single one with a double heart on her collar, 









and Copley has a larger square one-









I love them, and they are holding up great- Nova wears her collar tag 100% of the time and it is looking great 10 months later.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I love etsy! And those tags are gorgeous! I have a few similar tags from the mad stampers in my watch list. I just recently ordered tags for my 9 mnth old and new pup as well. You can never go wrong with etsy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the tags in third picture for my three (heart for Lady and Sapphire and with the pawprint for Prince! Madstampers has a lot of cute tags. They are perfect for small dogs. Have you looked at the collars from the shop called Greenbelts? Zorana introduced many of us to that shop. The collars are gorgeous! Amazing how fast such small dogs can suck money out of your pocket!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I have the tags in third picture for my three (heart for Lady and Sapphire and with the pawprint for Prince! Madstampers has a lot of cute tags. They are perfect for small dogs. Have you looked at the collars from the shop called Greenbelts? Zorana introduced many of us to that shop. The collars are gorgeous! Amazing how fast such small dogs can suck money out of your pocket!


Wow- I was looking at those greenbelts collars and I am in love! I think Copley needs one of them...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> Wow- I was looking at those greenbelts collars and I am in love! I think Copley needs one of them...


They are addicting!! I think u will be very happy with them! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Are they soft and pliable Zorana??


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Are they soft and pliable Zorana??


It depends on the leather to be honest, some are thinner and softer, while I have a few thicker/harder ones. Shannon is super nice and makes custom orders all the time, just tell her what you like. If you come to the party, leslie has a few gorgeous woof wear handmade pieces from the backer show this year too. Let me find a pic of my green belts. One sec love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Wow- I was looking at those greenbelts collars and I am in love! I think Copley needs one of them...


I think Copley needs one too!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love to shop.....!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Love to shop.....!!!


I know you do!! Lol
Here are some of the ones I have:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know you do!! Lol
> Here are some of the ones I have:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.....you just crack me up!!!!!! I know you also have tons of SL, WL....I would like to see more!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you all se to attach your tags? I keep trying to find the perfect link to switch them collar to collar.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> OMG.....you just crack me up!!!!!! I know you also have tons of SL, WL....I would like to see more!


Who me??? No way!!! Bahahahaha. That's why I've been trying not to buy so much clothes anymore, never works. I also have a lot of juicy couture, I wish they still made them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe I need to concentrate more on collars and harnesses. My kids really don't like wearing clothes. Just when they are out. I thought I had quite a few collars, I have nothing on you! I'm feeling pretty good right now! Do you have any Dosha Dog? Hartman?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Maybe I need to concentrate more on collars and harnesses. My kids really don't like wearing clothes. Just when they are out. I thought I had quite a few collars, I have nothing on you! I'm feeling pretty good right now! Do you have any Dosha Dog? Hartman?


My long coats hate clothes too which stinks. Ur making me laugh so hard. 

I have 4 hartman and rose (I bought 2 on fab.com and the lady who was helping me decide on colors was so sweet she sent me 2 more as a gift, crazy right?)

I have a handful or so of dosha dog, mimi chewed through the pink mini beads one and I got 2 at the backer show for mojo. Leo and lola have a couple also. 

And then there are a few juicy, woof wear, SL, hunter Germany, around the collar and that might be it. I've been trying not to buy those anymore either. Apparently I'm failing.....
Oh and 2 louis dog and this really pretty coco swarovski ginormous crystal one:









Ok now I'm done. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow...I think I'm loving the LD collars. Thanks for showing me, now I'll go back to the DC site for more shopping.....!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know you do!! Lol
> Here are some of the ones I have:
> 
> 
> ...


My first Geenbelts collar was for Lady. It is replica of the pink one with the rosette. Love that one!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> My first Geenbelts collar was for Lady. It is replica of the pink one with the rosette. Love that one!


You're back? How was shopping???? Do tell!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> You're back? How was shopping???? Do tell!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nothing.....was trying to find something for Prince.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Wow...I think I'm loving the LD collars. Thanks for showing me, now I'll go back to the DC site for more shopping.....!!


Now I'm looking at collars for you too!! See what snow storms do???? Stuck at home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Debra, did u see the lovely day collar and leash set?? I love it in purple!! Wish a purple buddy belt???? I want it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> What do you all se to attach your tags? I keep trying to find the perfect link to switch them collar to collar.


I use the small rubit (sp?). I wish they were a tad smaller but they work. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

